# 2020 2200 classic blue wave



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS BLUE WAVE IS READY TO GO HAS JACK PLATE , YAMAHA F 150XB MOTOR, ZERO HOURS , LEANING POST, BOARDING LADDER, LOTS STORAGE AND STERN FLIP UP SEATING LARGE LIVE WELL CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY $46,998.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

